# الطاقة الدائمة من جديد !!!



## makkacom (14 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحيي جميع أعضاء المنتدى ثم أدخل في الموضوع

في الحقيقة لفت انتباهي موضوع الأخ صقر ولكنه لم يقدم لنا أي معلومة مفيدة عن اختراعه :69: 

وأنا من المهتمين جدا جدا بموضوع مولدات الطاقة الدائمة :67: 

قبل عدة أشهر شاهدت جزء من فلم وثائقي عن هذا الموضوع وشاهدت في الفلم اختراعين

الأول عبارة عن كرة حديدية تتحرك في سكة دائرية تقوم هذه الكرة في كل دورة بضرب مجموعة من القطع المربوطة بنوابض ، هذه الحركة في النوابض ينتج عنها طاقة بسيطة ولا أعلم ما هي الآلية التي يتم بها تحريك الكرة ، الآلة معقدة جدا ولم أفهم الكثير عنها ولكنها كانت تولد طاقة بمقدار 104 % 

    

يعني في كل دورة بالكرة يتم استغلال الطاقة الناتجة في جعل الكرة تتحرك لدورة جديدة ويكون هناك فائض يمكن الإستفادة منه ! :81: 

أما الإختراع الثاني فهو لشخص فرنسي و أعتقد أني فهمت طريقته هذا الإختراع يشبه دفة السفينة !

:1: 

وطبعا الدفة تشبه دركسون السيارة ولكن يخرج منها عدة أذرع ، في كل ذراع توجد علبة زجاجية مثل علبة المشروبات الغازية الزجاجية هذه العلب يمكنها التحرك حركة بسيطة للخارج أو للداخل طبعا العلب التي تكون في الطرف السفلي تنزل الأسفل قليلا فتنشأ قوة دافعة تحرك الدفة قليلا فتأتي العلب التي فوقها لتتحرك بنفس الحركة وتظل هكذا !!! 

في الفلم صوروا الجهاز وهو يعمل في حديقة ذاك الفرنسي وكان منظره خلابا وشاعريا :80: 

يا اخوان إلي عنده أي معلومة لا يبخل علينا بها رجاء 

:55:


----------

